# I got my Tapes!



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I got the tapes yesterday. I will probably start them tonight.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Rita, Hope they do as much for you as they have for me. Just put them on and enjoy it.







If you have any questions, we are all here to help each other, so ask away.







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Yay! I'm on day 99 myself!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, that's great and enjoy the journey and if you need us will be here.







Nancy, way to go and lets talk about being finnished.







Congradulations!


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Well I ran this whole thing by some people today that I consider very important to me. They all think it is a great idea. I guess I was in my own way needing to let people know that I will be doing this program and I am glad that everyone thinks it is so great!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I can almost bet, they say later to you you seem to be more calmer.







I am glad you talked to them and they supported you on this, excellent. We support you also Rita and you will enjoy them. Just relax let go and focus on Mike's voice. You don't have to rush or work to hard or anything, just enjoy what we all affectionately call "the journey."


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Rita!! You're going to really enjoy the tapes.







Keep us updated on how you are doing with them.JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I guess I didn't do too bad for the 1st time. I didn't realize how hard it was going to be for me really. Maybe I thought about what was or might going to happen too much. I guess I worried about certain things I thought about and if they would become major thoughts but I tried to let all that go etc. At one point I even felt a bit anxious but I did finally get to rleax and I slept really good last night. Thanks for your support.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rita:I think the first time we listen, if we haven't done hypno before, we don't know what to expect. The main thing is to just listen to Mike's voice, and not try to do anything. If your thoughts drift, that's ok.







Just let whatever happens, happen, and eventually the relaxation comes by itself.JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Rita, I think you probably might have a little pre anxiety about what to expect. This can sometimes happen because we are wondering into something were not familar with yet. This wears off fast and you will be into them in no time. Tonight I bet goes much eassier and remember hundreds of us have done them and they aresafe and will keep you safe, Mike reaffirms this often on there for both your concious and subconcious mind for this reason. let us know how it goes tonight which I think will be easier and we will help everyday if it helps you at first, but I bet you will just get into them. You don't have to think hard so you know and just try to stay focused on his voice and the music.On a side note on the tapes and sleeping, this is usally the first thing to improve for a lot of people and a good thing for IBS, good sleep and rest usally is a major plus for IBS.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

very good....-----------


----------

